# Octopus



## FrankZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Kathleen and I went to the greek grocer yesterday.  This place is a large wholesaler and has a small retail operation as well.

While we were there she decided we should pick up an octopus.  I was a bit hesitant because I know our freezer is fairly full but she was able to convince me with the words "You have never grilled an octopus".  Who am I to stand in the way of her happiness.  

In another thread about octopus I suggested this article and since I suggested it I felt the need to try it this time.

The octopus after rinsing:












While it is blanching:






In the dutch oven to braise.  I used greek oragano from our herb garden and some lemon juice along with the juice from the octopus.






Done braising:












I won't be able to grill  it today with the rain.  I will serve some of it cold on the side with the salad for dinner tonight though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

You are a braver man than I am...


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 22, 2012)

I love Octopus! Looks like a nice one.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds good, Frank.  What was the original weight?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually swim with the octopi I meet... He looks familiar.

How big was that bad boy, Frank?


----------



## Merlot (Apr 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are a braver man than I am...


 
+1 !


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 22, 2012)

It turned a really pretty color after it was cooked. You'll have to let us know what the flavor and texture are like. Is it fishy, gamey, sandy/muddy flavored etc.? Is it rubbery, chewy, smooth textured, grainy, etc.?


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 22, 2012)

So we had a small bit with dinner tonight.  It turned out fork tender and flavorful (though I might have put a tad too much oregano in the bottom of the pot).  A little drizzle of olive oil really went well with it.

The octopus was a little shy of 5 pounds.  The grocer has them at $4.09/lb if I recall correctly.

BTW... this was cleaned.  No beak.  No ink sack.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 22, 2012)

The end result was wonderful.  The texture is a bit more bite to it than a scallop, but less than a lobster although it was not at all rubbery.  Perhaps a texture of a large crab leg without the stringiness.  It was very tender and we could cut it with a fork.  A spritz of olive oil gave almost a silkiness to the texture, which I initially thought was a bit dry.  There is no gaminess or fishy flavor to it.  It was light in taste and, like a fresh scallop or clam, a bit like the sea.  At this point, there are so many things to do with it.  Octopus salad.  GRILLED octopus with lemon juice and olive oil...etc.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> The end result was wonderful.  The texture is a bit more bite to it than a scallop, but less than a lobster although it was not at all rubbery.  Perhaps a texture of a large crab leg without the stringiness.  It was very tender and we could cut it with a fork.  A spritz of olive oil gave almost a silkiness to the texture, which I initially thought was a bit dry.  There is no gaminess or fishy flavor to it.  It was light in taste and, like a fresh scallop or clam, a bit like the sea.  At this point, there are so many things to do with it.  Octopus salad.  GRILLED octopus with lemon juice and olive oil...etc.



You're report made it a whole lot less scary Kathleen.  I'd be willing to deal with one now, as long it was cleaned like yours.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 22, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> You're report made it a whole lot less scary Kathleen.  I'd be willing to deal with one now, as long it was cleaned like yours.



There is a restaurant in town that has the BEST appetizer of octopus that is grilled over charcoal, and then drizzled with lemon juice and olive oil.  I can make a meal on it, but octopus is a bit rich for that.  I'm really looking forward to having some of this one made that way.  A bit of corn on the cob or potatoes.  Some salad drizzled with a Greek dressing.  I can't wait.  Plus, super healthy!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder if you could make a chowder or fritters?  Is it anything like conch?


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 22, 2012)

in a spicy red sauce over pasta

in a fish chowder

grilled with garlic lemon and olive oil

go Asian with ginger soy dipping sauce

so good!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report Kathleen! It's now on my list of things to try. I'm wondering how it would be braised with corriander and lime and then used to fill taco shells. Or served over rice cooked with a little tomato and chili paste. Oooh, or served over plaintains, fried crisped and drizzeled with a red curry and coconut milk sauce. Or maybe in a salad of butter lettuce, cucumber and a spiced, but mild, honey mustard dressing. Actually, I might have to try those with scallops too. Man do I need a paycheck!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 23, 2012)

Good job Z, I think I said this in another thread. My nephew on Hvar catches Octopi in the winter. The Italian tourist eat it cooked and chopped in salad. We slow roast it in the Peka with potatoes onions and garlic, boil it and use the chopped meat in risotto.
I like it best my way the pic is poor so clic on it
Cut your cooked octopus into good chunks, fry chorizo sausage and take out of pot, fry cubes of belly pork and take out of pot, fry onions and garlic add white wine and boil, add chorizo, pork and a tin of san/m toms simmer till pork is nearly tender, add octopus chunks and cook till pork is tender and the sauce is thick.

Serve with crispy roast pots or bread.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 23, 2012)

You go ahead and grill some 
grilled octopus is a must to order in greek taverns it is very tasty served with some lemon juice on the top and green salad. 

wow, i quess i will grill some see food tomorrow


----------



## buckytom (Apr 23, 2012)

lookin' good, frank and kathleen!

when you grill it, since it's already cooked to the proper done-ness, make sure you get it really close to etremely hot coals so as to just char the edges for flavour, not to cook it any more.

like souvlaki said, it's a _must order_ in a good greek diner here in nyc. 

too bad you didn't get the ink sack because squid ink pasta is delicious and very cool looking on a plate with red sauce and white fish.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 23, 2012)

Frank and Kathleen,

Baby Octopus is one of my favourite all time Meze, Tapas and appetisers ... Thanks for posting your recipe ... 

If you can get Baby Octopus from your Greek Fish Monger, you shall not have pound so much ... 

We enjoy it: Greek Grilled, Pulpo à Feira, which is Galician Iberian Festive Style; festival is Feira in Galician and Baby Octopus Carpacchio in Italy ... 

An octopus salad is lovely too. We have octopus season during the summer from the Pontevedra, Galicia northwest Spain region. 

Thanks again for lovely post.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 23, 2012)

I like it in a meze too, but , being a big wuss, I could never prepare it myself.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 23, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I like it in a meze too, but , being a big wuss, I could never prepare it myself.



There was nothing icky about it really.  It is firm and not slimy, squishy or gelatinous.

If you can get past the sea monster looks...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 23, 2012)

It looks like it would eat me.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 23, 2012)

It didn't move much so I wasn't worried.

It does kind of puff up and curl when it goes into the boiling water as the body contracts.  


*boo*


----------



## Siegal (Apr 23, 2012)

It looks awesome! Grilled octopus is one of my top 5 favorites that I rarely get to enjoy. Was it alive?


----------



## LindaZ (Apr 23, 2012)

Final product does look really good, Frank. I wasn't too sure about the first picture. Enjoy - maybe the weather will cooperate and yall can grill out.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 23, 2012)

I love  octopus, but I can't afford it and most likely the DH would NOT eat it. Nice presentation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> It didn't move much so I wasn't worried.
> 
> It does kind of puff up and curl when it goes into the boiling water as the body contracts.
> 
> ...



It moving would freak me out...I understand why but my lizard brain runs shrieking around the room.


----------



## pmeheran (May 24, 2012)

I bought one last month and it was about 12 lbs.  It came from Japan [they raise them there].  It was already cooked then frozen.  When we were home I dissected it and placed each part in labeled dated baggies then put in the freezer for later.  Grilled is good, but my daughters and wife prefer sushi style, and no sushi does not mean raw fish.  Beware, when in a Japanese restaurant if you order octopus, they will call it tako, which sounds identical to taco.  Cephalopods never taste like fish, they are not fish.  If anything when they spoil, to me they smell like formaldehyde.


----------



## Siegal (May 24, 2012)

pmeheran said:
			
		

> Beware, when in a Japanese restaurant if you order octopus, they will call it tako, which sounds identical to taco.



Haha! Just in case you were expecting ground beef and shredded cheese on your sushi rice!


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> There was nothing icky about it really.  It is firm and not slimy, squishy or gelatinous.
> 
> If you can get past the sea monster looks...


Frank,
My first thought was Ick!!! I do like calamari but don't really like the chewiness of it but will get it down breaded, so I figured this would be chewy It looks as if I''m wrong again and the next time we go to Phils I'm looking to get some even if DH turns green Kathleen's and your description's make my mouth water. Thanks for sharing with us. this looks wonderful
kades






f


----------



## cave76 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I want to try octopus. I have eclectic tastes and usually like everything. 

 I'm not sure I want to spend a lot of time and energy on cooking octopus but pretty sure I would like it prepared by someone else.

So---- who wants to cook some for me. (JUST KIDDING! )
The gist of this----- I think I want just the baby octopus because it's supposed to be tenderer, right? I won't buy live ones, cause I don't think I could find them anyway---- and other reasons. 

I saw a jar of baby octopus at the fish market today. Do you think they would be o.k.?

Second----- Grilled might be the way to go but what are the other ways?---- I love calamari rings that are fried in a light coating of crumbs. Could baby octopus be cooked that way? 

I don't think a red sauce would be my first choice.

Anyway, what ideas can you guys and gals come up with?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi, cave. I've never made octopus, but I remember being intrigued by this recipe by Ann Burrell. I gather you either cook it quickly, or for a long time, but not in between. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...y-and-cannellini-bean-salad-recipe/index.html

This one by Lidia Bastianich came up in my search. So you can choose Italian or French 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/braised-octopus-recipe/index.html


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2014)

I did octopus once in the dutch oven, there should be a thread about it.  It took a while.  My only regret was I used too much oregano in the pot.  Oregano can be overpowering for me anymore, it used to not be that way.

The last time I did it was sous vide, there is a thread about it somewhere.  

Both were a long time, I think 5 hours the first time and 8 the second.  

Once it is cooked you could grill it then.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 16, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> Both were a long time, I think 5 hours the first time and 8 the second



*Even for baby octopus?*


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2014)

the last ones I did were really small, like a pound each, but I wouldn't call em babies.

Some people don't like baby octopus cause you eat them whole... 

I didn't mind when I ate them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 17, 2014)

Ugly brutes, aren't they. Taste good though if handled properly. 

 In Spain I was told that they had to be beaten 100 times before cooking in order to tenderise it. I was a bit dubious about this information until I saw a fisherman reel one in on the quay. He took it by the tentacles and proceeded to wallop it against the stone parapet of the quay.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> He took it by the tentacles and proceeded to wallop it against the stone parapet of the quay.



Cheaper than a therapist and you have something to eat after that!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 17, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Cheaper than a therapist and you have something to eat after that!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 17, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Ugly brutes, aren't they. Taste good though if handled properly.
> 
> In Spain I was told that they had to be beaten 100 times before cooking in order to tenderise it. I was a bit dubious about this information until I saw a fisherman reel one in on the quay. He took it by the tentacles and proceeded to wallop it against the stone parapet of the quay.



They are some of the most beautiful creatures I've ever seen in the ocean.  Masters of disguise, extremely intelligent, at times hard to find, and can turn any color.  I did catch a show where a guy was learning how to dive for them in the traditional Hawaiian way, which entailed biting the poor things really hard behind the eyes.  They immediately turned from vibrant color to dead gray.

That said, when cooked properly, they are delicious.  A favorite restaurant in Mexico cooks a mixed seafood medley, including pulpo, all rolled into a fish fillet and baked with butter, cream and spices, in tinfoil.  It is to die for.


----------



## Addie (Jan 18, 2014)

I read an article yesterday that the arms on an octopus have separate brains from their body. So if you choose to eat one of them raw, they can still be alive and their suction cups would possibly still work. Who knew? Nine brains? I know a lot of people who could use an extra brain or two.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 18, 2014)

Addie said:


> *I know a lot of people who could use an extra brain or two.*



As Groucho (or Curly?) said:

*I resemble that remark!*


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 18, 2014)

Addie said:


> I read an article yesterday that the arms on an octopus have separate brains from their body. So if you choose to eat one of them raw, they can still be alive and their suction cups would possibly still work. Who knew? Nine brains? I know a lot of people who could use an extra brain or two.



I have read about and watched a show concerning this very recently.  But they did not go as far as to say the tentacles had their own individual brains, but that they (tentacles) were extremely sensitive.
I will need to do more research Addie to be certain.  But I am certain the octopus has one brain and is quite intelligent.

The diver in this show had been tangled up with a giant octopus and was dangerously close to being drowned.  He was able to free himself by pinching the tentacles. Each time he pinched a tentacle, the octopus released that arm grip.  In no time the diver was able to free himself using this pinching method.  

So are we to braise the whole cleaned octopus until tender, before grilling it?  How long do you braise/simmer/boil the creature before it is ready to be used in other dishes and for salads?


----------



## Addie (Jan 18, 2014)

RB, the article was about eating raw baby octopus. It stated that each tentacle has a brain and does not die right away. It further stated that if you put a raw piece of the tentacle in your mouth and bite down it still alive and will attach one of it suction cups to your cheeks, tongue or even your esophagus when you swallow. In Japan where raw octopus is very popular, the chef will remove the suction cups when serving it raw. It also stated that because the tentacle has a brain of it own, you will often see it still moving on the plate when served raw. That was enough for me to make sure I never taste it when raw. 


http://blogs.scientificamerican.com...7/even-severed-octopus-arms-have-smart-moves/


----------



## cave76 (Jan 18, 2014)

Addie said:


> RB, the article was about eating raw baby octopus. It stated that each tentacle has a brain and does not die right away. It further stated that if you put a raw piece of the tentacle in your mouth and bite down it still alive and will attach one of it suction cups to your cheeks, tongue or even your esophagus when you swallow. In Japan where raw octopus is very popular, the chef will remove the suction cups when serving it raw. It also stated that because the tentacle has a brain of it own, you will often see it still moving on the plate when served raw. That was enough for me to make sure I never taste it when raw.



Can you post the link to the article here or at least tell us what news source/blog it was located? Link would be better, AFAIC.

I want to thank you for sending me down another 'rabbit hole' of investigation.  

I did find several quasi-scientific articles about "brains" in octopuses but that word ''brain" was in quotation marks making for some suspicion about a "brain" actually being in the tentacles. It's the neurons connected TO the brain in the skull that bring that mis-conception about.

But I agree with you----- I don't think raw octopus will ever pass between MY lips! I just got over my 'fear' of raw oysters, thanks to a SIL who could exist on them!


----------



## Addie (Jan 18, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Can you post the link to the article here or at least tell us what news source/blog it was located? Link would be better, AFAIC.



I did in response to RB post. See above.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 18, 2014)

Addie said:


> I did in response to RB post. See above.



Oops! Egg on my face! Thank you.

But that article also states it's the neurons, not a brain.
Just like frog legs will twitch in the frying pan.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 19, 2014)

cave76 said:


> But I agree with you----- I don't think raw octopus will ever pass between MY lips! I just got over my 'fear' of raw oysters, thanks to a SIL who could exist on them!



Raw oysters took some time for me to accept. Now they are one of my favorite all time foods.
Like you're SIL, I could eat raw fresh oysters every day.

I also would imagine raw octopus in serveche being very good.
I know i love octopus grilled and in red sauce, but would most definitely try it raw.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 19, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Raw oysters took some time for me to accept. Now they are one of my favorite all time foods.
> Like you're SIL, I could eat raw fresh oysters every day.
> 
> I also would imagine raw octopus in serveche being very good.
> I know i love octopus grilled and in red sauce, but would most definitely try it raw.



Pulpo (octopus) ceviche is very popular in the Yucatan.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 19, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> They are some of the most beautiful creatures I've ever seen in the ocean. Masters of disguise, extremely intelligent, at times hard to find, and can turn any color. I did catch a show where a guy was learning how to dive for them in the traditional Hawaiian way, which entailed biting the poor things really hard behind the eyes. They immediately turned from vibrant color to dead gray.
> 
> That said, when cooked properly, they are delicious. A favorite restaurant in Mexico cooks a mixed seafood medley, including pulpo, all rolled into a fish fillet and baked with butter, cream and spices, in tinfoil. It is to die for.


Oh yes, they're interesting. I just meant they were ugly brutes when on the fishmonger's slab. I've only had it once since we left Spain and it was basically a curiosity in the shop. 

 I tried monk fish for the first time 30 years ago before it became fashionable and I saw the whole fish in the fishmonger's shop window. Now there _is_ ugly! Fishmonger had bought it on a whim to put on display as a curiosity and it was dirt cheap. Try buying it now, though! The price has gone through the roof!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 19, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Can you post the link to the article here or at least tell us what news source/blog it was located? Link would be better, AFAIC.
> 
> I want to thank you for sending me down another 'rabbit hole' of investigation.
> 
> ...


Ohhh oysters. Only had them once and loved them but I was very ill afterwards. It seems I'm allergic to them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 19, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Ohhh oysters. Only had them once and loved them but I was very ill afterwards. It seems I'm allergic to them.



You may have gotten a bad one.  I've eaten "raws" for decades, and got a bad one in New Orleans, some nasty food poisoning but thankfully it only lasted a brief time.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 20, 2014)

I have heard Monk fish referred to as poor mans lobster.
I like it very much, but rarely ever see it here.  And yes it used to be quite affordable.

The Monk fish also has a trait exactly like the Angler fish. It has the fishing rod with lure sticking out of its head to attract, then gobble up any small fish that gets interested.
Is Monk fish and Angler fish the same thing or just scientifically related?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 20, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> You may have gotten a bad one. I've eaten "raws" for decades, and got a bad one in New Orleans, some nasty food poisoning but thankfully it only lasted a brief time.


I had them near the coast in France and a few of us shared a platter. I was the only one and my symptoms were more allergy than food poisoning


----------

